# Which battery should I buy?



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

My tt's battery is weak recently, so I consider to buy battery now.
which battery should I buy?
autozone duralast.
walmart everstart.
oem from dealer.
optima.
odyssey.
Huge price differences, I can not deciede..


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

just get two double a's, and a 9 volt....adds up to 12, saves on weight and price!!

haha i've never put that kind of thought into batteries tho. I mean i guess i'de go with whoever offers a nice warranty and a good price. you're not going for weight reduction at all right?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I've used Optima Yellow Tops (Deep Cycle) on several cars, and never had an issue. Plus they offer a 3 yr warranty, where you pay a discounted rate (increases each yr) if the battery dies during that time. This battery is a bit overkill if you don't have a stereo system or other mods that will drain the battery more. Otherwise, you can probably just run the standard Optima battery.


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

Walmart and Costco batteries are fine. Made by Johnson Controls.

84 month pro-rated warranty and less than $80.

Optima batteries are overpriced IMHO.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll be saving up for an optima soon enough


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

I've had nothing but great service with Interstate in all my cars, which have been primarily Audi and VW for the last 35 years; sprinkle in a BMW and Volvo here and there.


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks everybody.
Of course, optima will be great but
it's double price of everstart.
So, my questions is if it is just for warranty or long life things.
what is benefit of expensive battery if my car doesn't have heavy electric stuffs?
except long life, light weight, and cold start.
Isn't it better to buy everstart twice?
Everstart has 3years warranty too.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

OptimaJim said:


> Hi Chunki84, I noticed your question regarding our batteries and wanted to offer some assistance. All of our new consumer YellowTops and RedTops come with three-year free replacement warranties with no pro-ration. If your car is relatively-stock, a starting battery, like our RedTop will work just fine. If you have a large aftermarket stereo, car alarm or other significant electrical accessories, you'll probably want a battery designed for starting and deep-cycle applications, like our YellowTop. Our batteries can last up to twice as long as a traditional flooded battery, but lots of people like them, because they have a “sealed” design, which minimizes the chance of acid leaking and damaging paint or sensitive electronics (ask the C5 guys about that). If you have any other questions, please don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> Jim McIlvaine
> eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries, Inc.
> www.facebook.com/optimabatteries


Nothing like advice straight from the manufacturer!:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You have to massage the optima batteries in there. The positive wire is too short to reach the terminal. Apparently there is the ever elusive "orange" top battery made for European and Japanese cars:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh and make sure the battery is fully charged also. I bought a red top and had to return it because it was putting out about 10v of power, which is what my almost dead battery is putting out:thumbdown:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

AudiMick said:


> Walmart and Costco batteries are fine. Made by Johnson Controls.
> 
> 84 month pro-rated warranty and less than $80.
> 
> Optima batteries are overpriced IMHO.


What he said.^^^^


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

OptimaJim said:


> PLAYED IT, the OrangeTop is even more elusive now, since we discontinued it. However, the Group 34R RedTop offers the same reverse terminals (as noted by the &#147;R&#148; in 34R). We also offer a reverse terminal YellowTop in the Group D51R. I'm sorry to hear about the trouble you had with your RedTop. Was the situation resolved to you satisfaction?
> 
> Jim McIlvaine
> eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries, Inc.
> www.facebook.com/optimabatteries


I ended up returning it 2 days ago to look for the orange top haha. I guess I will have to look around for one of those that you suggested instead. Since I'm at school my car sits in the driveway at home a lot and I figured I could let it sit there and die, then get a new one over break.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Odyssey! By far the best battery of the group you listed. I've used them for 15 years and never once had a problem with them. They last forever and can deep cycle with no issues at all. The best battery money can buy and it will outlast any other battery. 

Used Optima for years in my own car and customer cars. They need that warranty and its interesting how their warranty has changed back in forth over the years. I would never buy another Optima.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I may take it out and get a battery tender for it over winter. Only time will tell


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

Odessy 925 and a battery tender would be a great recomendation for you.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

2001TTransport said:


> Odessy 925 and a battery tender would be a great recomendation for you.


I'll take that into consideration.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Odyssey are more expensive but you never have to replace them or consider using the warranty.


----------



## intense98rt (Dec 20, 2008)

OptimaJim said:


> PLAYED IT, the OrangeTop is even more elusive now, since we discontinued it. However, the Group 34R RedTop offers the same reverse terminals (as noted by the “R” in 34R). We also offer a reverse terminal YellowTop in the Group D51R. I'm sorry to hear about the trouble you had with your RedTop. Was the situation resolved to you satisfaction?
> 
> Jim McIlvaine
> eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries, Inc.
> www.facebook.com/optimabatteries


 What is comparable to the group 48 battery?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

OptimaJim said:


> PLAYED IT, the OrangeTop is even more elusive now, since we discontinued it. However, the Group 34R RedTop offers the same reverse terminals (as noted by the “R” in 34R). We also offer a reverse terminal YellowTop in the Group D51R. I'm sorry to hear about the trouble you had with your RedTop. Was the situation resolved to you satisfaction?
> 
> Jim McIlvaine
> eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries, Inc.
> www.facebook.com/optimabatteries


 so is a 34R redtop the appropriate one for the 225? is it plug n play or are modification required? 

cheers


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

why it's 34r? 
When I search at optima battery homepage, results are d35, 35 for audi tt. 
Confused. 
and Is there any option for blue top? 
all silicones hoses are blue in my car, so I want to buy blue..


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Chunki84 said:


> why it's 34r?
> When I search at optima battery homepage, results are d35, 35 for audi tt.
> Confused.
> and Is there any option for blue top?
> all silicones hoses are blue in my car, so I want to buy blue..


 I have the 35 here, just installed it a couple weeks ago. My first Optima.. might be overrated but whatever i'm happy.. 

looks pink in the picture but it's red..


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Duracell


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> I have the 35 here, just installed it a couple weeks ago. My first Optima.. might be overrated but whatever i'm happy..
> 
> looks pink in the picture but it's red..


 This has to be a first for me. A hose clamp to secure a battery terminal? I would have gotten a cheaper battery and a new negative cable. :screwy:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Macgyver! :thumbup:


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

sorry, I can not figure out the point. 
Is it mean I can use blue top 34 for my audi tt 225??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Chunki84 said:


> sorry, I can not figure out the point.
> Is it mean I can use blue top 34 for my audi tt 225??


 Is it not recommended to use marine batteries in our cars?


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh_My_VR6 said:


> This has to be a first for me. A hose clamp to secure a battery terminal? I would have gotten a cheaper battery and a new negative cable. :screwy:


 the special looking screw broke on me as i was tightening it.. ghetto, but it was the best idea i could come up with for the time being atleast


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

OptimaJim said:


> intense98rt, we are currently testing a Group 48 adapter in a late-model Chevrolet truck, but do not have one available in our product line yet. TTC2k5, We list a Group 35 RedTop or D35 YellowTop as a direct-fit replacement for the 225, as indicated by Chunki84's search. The Group 35 battery also has reversed posts, but for whatever reason, the Battery Council International elected not to identify that battery with an “R” designation after the group number.
> 
> The 34R RedTop is identical to our old OrangeTop batteries, except that the lid is red and not orange. We do offer a 34M or D34M BlueTop, which are the marine versions of our Group 34 RedTop and Group D34 YellowTop, respectively. They are identical internally, but the BlueTops do offer additional, threaded top-posts for marine accessories. All consumer BlueTops come with two-year free replacement warranties.
> 
> ...


 Jim, 

thanks for the info. 

bob


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

TTC2k5 said:


> so is a 34R redtop the appropriate one for the 225? is it plug n play or are modification required?
> 
> cheers


34R:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I installed a Yellow Top about 2 weeks ago and it's awesome. It's definitely overkill for most, but I'm running an amp, sub, plus all my air ride components (mainly the compressors). Unlike the with the old battery, the lights would dim if the compressors were on, or if I was bumping the sub, but no issues now. I ran a yellow top for 3 years in my Jetta and it performed just as well. Even though they are expensive, it's well worth the money.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a Red top in my Saab 9000. It is about 5 years old and had been in the Saab for about 3 years with a 1000 watt system. No capacitors. I have played the stereo pretty load without the engine on for about 2 hours on many occasions with no problems. I guess a yellow would be better suited for this type of abuse, but the red has never given me any problems.


----------



## XJGPN (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry to bring this back from the dead, but where are you guys seeing Audi on the Optima site? When I look there isn't an audi option... I have a TT 3.2 and was trying to verify if the D35 is compatible with it (i.e. same terminals/terminal location, same mounting etc)



Chunki84 said:


> why it's 34r?
> When I search at optima battery homepage, results are d35, 35 for audi tt.
> Confused.
> and Is there any option for blue top?
> all silicones hoses are blue in my car, so I want to buy blue..


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

optima website.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*DA troof!*



OptimaJim said:


> Hi Chunki84, I noticed your question regarding our batteries and wanted to offer some assistance. All of our new consumer YellowTops and RedTops come with three-year free replacement warranties with no pro-ration. If your car is relatively-stock, a starting battery, like our RedTop will work just fine. If you have a large aftermarket stereo, car alarm or other significant electrical accessories, you'll probably want a battery designed for starting and deep-cycle applications, like our YellowTop. Our batteries can last up to twice as long as a traditional flooded battery, but lots of people like them, because they have a “sealed” design, which minimizes the chance of acid leaking and damaging paint or sensitive electronics (ask the C5 guys about that). If you have any other questions, please don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> Jim McIlvaine
> eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries, Inc.
> www.facebook.com/optimabatteries



I thought that living in No.VT was tough on batteries...until I moved to PHX. Because a battery is a chemical reaction in a can....the reaction never stops down here.

Exide, Interstate etc...Lead acids, no matter how much you pay and what group they are are TOAST after two years here.

The Audi TT is very power intensive....there are dozens of systems that rely on smooth power. 

I shelled out near $150 for an OPTIMA yellow top....my wallet quivered for days. I said to myself..."this thing better sit up and dance for that kind of money".....

I bought that battery in 2006....it's 2014. It's still perfect.

$90 div 2 years is $45/ year (Interstate, the best lead acid)
$150 div 6 years (or 7!) = $25 year

*Conclusion; Optima Yellow Top is the cheapest battery you can buy! LOL*

Good dang product that does sit up and dance!

Thanks JIM!:wave::thumbup:


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

My Optima fits great! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

Exide Orbital, purchased in 2004 - replaced this past winter. 9.5 years it lasted in the back of my TT.


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*fresher is better*

like food fresh batteries are best, 3 months on the shelf max. they are date coded! even though a top shelf battery company builds the battery they are built to a price point-specs. right from the horses mouth, our xxx batteries differ depending on where they go, so a walmart battery is cheaper because its made cheaper!


----------



## eskimo87 (Sep 11, 2013)

really cool to see a product guy from Optima on here :thumbup:

Thanks for sharing your knowledge. I was looking at buying a redtop for my TT but decided on the cheaper route from Autozone. I seem to get about 2 yrs out of the AZ batteries but they do prorate the replacement. Its still an expensive hassle, but Ive never found a battery that lasts as long as the OEM Audi battery. 

Maybe Optima would be different. I might try 1, which by my watch will be in exactly 1.5 yrs.

Anyways thanks for sharing on here, Jim. Would love to hear your thoughts on why the autocraft batteries only last a few years. engineered obsolescence, i suppose.


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

True story: In the summer of 1999, I bought two red-top Optimas for my 1996 Dodge turbo diesel. In August of 2000, I bought a brand new 2001 Dodge diesel club cab with the 6-spd. I pulled out the OEM batteries and switched them with the '96 that I had not yet sold. I still have that 2001 Dodge diesel, and I did not need to replace those two Optimas until this past summer. That's 1999-2013 !!! Of course, I keep them on a trickle charger when I'm not driving it (because I'm usually driving the TT). I have the red-top installed in my TT in the rear, and also in my wife's BMW. So, my vote is for the Optima red-tops.


----------



## JAIMEDR (Dec 27, 2010)

*Duracell Platinum AGM*

I have a Duracell AGM in my 225Q. It has a 4 year full replacement and cost $150 at Batteries Plus. It has more reserve capacity than my last Optima and has a longer full warranty


----------

